# carb trouble on Tecumseh 9.05 snow king



## pinholerenner (Dec 9, 2012)

My Ariens 932 series 2+2 sno thro stopped working.the Bulb felt like it was not sucking-just felt like the line was clogged.when I disconnect the hose the bulb works ok.I removed the carb and when i unscrewed the 4 screws that hold the cover I discovered a saw dust material in the space.Soaked the carb for 3 days in gas and I still can't get air to blow thru the bulb end of the carb.I was hoping to use wire or needle to clear obstruction .no luck.i just retired and hoped to fix it myself.Any suggestions?I also need the gasket part number on this carb -The old one came apart.Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Model # of the engine?


----------



## pinholerenner (Dec 9, 2012)

*ok*

tecumseh 9.05 cu.in. snow king horizontal crankshaft air cooled four cycle.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks. The actual model # of the Tecumseh engine should be on a decal attached to the motor. An example is LH318SA. That will give us, maybe not me LOL!, a better idea of what type of carb is on it as well. This link may provide info of where to find the decal and what it should look like. I hope this helps.
http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/OperatorManuals/pdf/181-1275-14.pdf

One more thing....you're probably better to let the carb soak in carb cleaner rather than gas.


----------



## pinholerenner (Dec 9, 2012)

I have to wait for my son to help me move the snow blower.I got the obstruction removed.on the carb are the numbers 411 & 47 f3 and H .don't know if that helps.will pick up carb cleaner and see if model number is on motor.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the carb cleaning\rebuilding instructions for most small engines.Take a look at the pictures and you should be able to figure out which carb you have based on the manufacturer of YOUR engine.
Hope this helps.
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/


----------



## pinholerenner (Dec 9, 2012)

I looked at everyone of the carbs and all have a float and deep cover.Mine has no float and only a metal square plate that is held on with 4 screws.It is like when my wife sends me to the store to get something and you never can find the right product.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Well - that means you have a diaphragm operated carb and now we really need to know the numbers from your ENGINE,to steer you in the right direction for repairs.Does the carb have any name printed on it?Such as Walbro or Zama? If it does,is there a number such as WT631 or C1Q on the carb anywhere?


----------



## pinholerenner (Dec 9, 2012)

*images of carb*

1130g6d is the number on the side edge if you go to the web site flickr & search for pinholerenner you will see my images of the carb.
.Hopefully I will have the other number by wednesday.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The engine is probably a 2.7 HP Tecumseh. They came out with those back in the 80's. The 2+2 units had no self-propel wheels, instead the auger has heavy gauge rubber riveted to it and that rides on the ground providing a foward pull effect.

The carburetor primer works like this: The primer bulb HAS a hole in it - it has to as that is the atmospheric vent for the dry-side of the carb. diaphragm. When you push the primer bulb, you close up the hole naturally with your fingertip. As you press it, the air pressure travels down the primer line, through the 90 degree white plastic fitting on the base of the carb. into the carb. diaphragm area, forcing the diaphragm up. This in turn forces fuel through the main jet into the venturi of the carburetor. This also briefly opens the inlet needle, allowing the metering chamber to refill with fuel. While it isn't a wet-bulb system, it is a true primer that puts raw fuel into the carb. throat.

You said you can depress the primer easily with the hose disconnected - the question is, is the 90 degree nipple on the carb. cover clear? With it connected, you should be able to see fuel push into the carb. throat when you prime it. If you need a rebuild kit, a 621893A should work, and pay attention to whether the diaphragm or gasket goes up against the carb. body - the "F" series the dia. goes first.


----------

